# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Arsenal, AI photography assistant, North of You, LLC, Bozeman, Montana, USA

## Airicist

Website - witharsenal.com

youtube.com/@arsenal-theintelligentcame5113

facebook.com/arsenalcamera

twitter.com/with_arsenal

linkedin.com/company/arsenal

instagram.com/witharsenal

"Arsenal 2, the Intelligent Camera Assistant" on Kickstarter

"Arsenal, the intelligent camera assistant" on Kickstarter

Creator - Ryan Stout

COO - Nate Stephens

----------


## Airicist

Arsenal demo

Uploaded on May 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet Arsenal, the intelligent camera assistant

Published on Jun 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Arsenal is a Camera Add-On That Uses AI to Pick Optimal Settings for You"

by Jayphen Simpson
May 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Arsenal 2, the intelligent camera assistant

Aug 26, 2020

----------

